# Neck Braces - Sturzerfahrungen



## materia (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo an alle,

ich hatte vor einer Woche einen Sturz im Bikepark, wo ich vorüber auf den Kopf aufgeprallt bin. Eine Unterschätzung eines Sprunges hatte von einem over the Gap zu einem in the Gap geführt
Zum Glück hatte ich eine Leatt Brace Adventure zur Testfahrt an, dazu Fullface Helm (THE von 2009) und einen Rückenpanzer (Hartplastikteile).

Ich fiel über das Vorderrad ungebremst Kopfvoran in einen leichten Gegenhang. Der Helm setzte beim Aufprall auf den Neckbrace auf und gab so die Kraft des Aufpralls auf die Schultern/Rücken weiter.

Beim Aufprall hatte ich das Gefühl einen kurzen Moment Kopf zu stehen, bevor ich mich überschlagen habe.

Als ich da so auf dem Rücken lag, bekam ich kaum Luft Starke schmerzen in Brust und im Rücken zwischen den Schulterblättern. Bewusstlos war ich nicht, hatte auch nicht sonderlich Kopfschmerzen.

Am Abend dann in die Klinik zum Röntgen mit Ergebnis: Wirbelsäulenstauchung.

Nun eine Woche später habe ich immer noch Schmerzen in Brust und Rücken, der Helm ist auch für den Müll, da dieser auf Augenhöhe zusammen gedrückt wurde, einen knick hat.

Mich interessiert es nun, ob jemand ähnliche Stürze hatte mit anderen Nackenstützen? Wie ist bei Euch der Aufprall umgeleitet worden?

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mir wohl ohne Neckbrace was gebrochen hätte habe aber trotzdem das Gefühl, dass es bessere Neckbraces auf dem Markt gibt als Leatt, da ich Gefühlt den Schlag zu heftig in die Brust abbekommen habe. Ausserdem wurde die "Überrollenergie" verzögert.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Moveo oder anderen Systemen?


----------



## flyingscot (10. Oktober 2011)

materia schrieb:


> habe aber trotzdem das Gefühl, dass es bessere Neckbraces auf dem Markt gibt als Leatt, da ich Gefühlt den Schlag zu heftig in die Brust abbekommen habe. Ausserdem wurde die "Überrollenergie" verzögert.



Hmm, damit ich das richtig verstehe: Du hast einen Köpper in den Gegenhang gemacht. D.h. ohne Leatt hätte es dir den Helm auf die Brust gedrückt. Durch das Leatt wurde der Helm quasi vor der Brust gestoppt, das Leatt hat mit dem vorderen Teil die Kraft natürlich auf das Brustbein weitergeleitet eine Prellung verursacht. Zusätzlich wurde das Abrollen etwas behindert, da der Helm ja nicht ganz nach vorne geht. Richtig so?

Ich frage mich jetzt allerdings, wie es anders gehen soll, wenn der Nacken geschützt werden soll. Die Kraft muss irgendwohin abgeleitet werden -> auf die Brust, der Kopf darf nicht zu weit nach vorne überstreckt werden -> behindert das Abrollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## materia (10. Oktober 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Hmm, damit ich das richtig verstehe: Du hast einen Köpper in den Gegenhang gemacht. D.h. ohne Leatt hätte es dir den Helm auf die Brust gedrückt. Durch das Leatt wurde der Helm quasi vor der Brust gestoppt, das Leatt hat mit dem vorderen Teil die Kraft natürlich auf das Brustbein weitergeleitet eine Prellung verursacht. Zusätzlich wurde das Abrollen etwas behindert, da der Helm ja nicht ganz nach vorne geht. Richtig so?
> 
> Ich frage mich jetzt allerdings, wie es anders gehen soll, wenn der Nacken geschützt werden soll. Die Kraft muss irgendwohin abgeleitet werden -> auf die Brust, der Kopf darf nicht zu weit nach vorne überstreckt werden -> behindert das Abrollen.



Hey, genau das meine ich. Mich würde es interessieren, ob andere Neckbraces die Kräfte besser umverteilen als Leatt Brace, da sie breiter aufliegen oder das Brustbein aussparen. Zum Bsp. bei Moveo hatte ich das Gefühl, dass Design würde weniger eine Punktbelastung zulassen und die Kraft besser verteilen. Bei Ortema ist die Rückenpartie auf die Schulterblätter ausgelegt statt auf der Wirbelsäule aufliegend.

Grüße!


----------



## materia (10. Oktober 2011)

Bin hier über eine interessante Neck Brace Weiterentwicklung gestolpert:

http://motocross.transworld.net/1000080956/news/wps-to-distribute-omega-neck-brace/

Dieses Modell sollte laut hersteller die genanten Symptome reduzieren 

Wäre sicher toll mal Crashtestdummies mit diesem Teil zu sehen!


----------



## flyingscot (10. Oktober 2011)

Nee, dort wird das Überstrecken nach vorne quasi gar nicht verhindert. Ob das bei deinem Stunt so toll gewesen wäre, wage ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## Sir Galahad (10. Oktober 2011)

Bin mal im Park auf den falschen Absprung zugefahren, habe mich dabei überschlagen und bin auch auf dem Kopf gelandet. Dicker blauer Fleck hinten wo die Finne sitzt, Helm komplett im Eimer. Im KH WS röntgen, alles OK. Am nächsten Tag wieder auf dem Bike mit neuem Helm. Ohne Neckbrace hätte ich vermutlich die Räder links und rechts von mir. 

Seitdem habe ich das Ding selbst auf Enduro-Touren im Sommer auf, denn man fällt schnell mal unglücklich und das war's dann. Dazu muss man weder schnell sein noch im Park; steiles, schwieriges Gelände gibt's auch so genug ...


----------



## materia (10. Oktober 2011)

Da hattest Du Glück, dass Du am nächsten Tag sofort wieder fahren konntest! Hattest Du einen Motorad zugelassenen DH Helm? Sprich: Troy Lee D3 oder was ähnliches?

Hier noch ein Film zu dieser neuen Generation Neckbrace:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhP9HikYCSk&feature=related"]omega nek brace      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Mich überzeugen die Argumente schon müsste das Ding mal in Natura sehen!

Was meint ihr? 
Jemand das Omega neck brace schon aufgehabt?


----------



## Sir Galahad (10. Oktober 2011)

Nein, nur einen Fox Rampage. Aber alles ganz eng eingestellt, also so, dass ich nicht mehr Bewegungsspielraum habe als nötig, damit das Brace auch wirklich hilft.


----------



## Infernal (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mich im Sommer 09 ganz ähnlich abgelegt. Sprung total verschätzt, viel zu schnell, in der Luft nach vorne gekippt und mim Kopf vorraus aus ca 2,5 Metern Höhe in Boden eingestochen. Röntgen ergab:

Bruch Brust wirbelkörper 9
Vorderkangenabsprengung BWK 4,8,11 und 12
HWS Distorsion

Hatte ein Leatt an, zusammen mit nem  Specialized Deviant Helm, der mehrmals gebrochen ist.  

Hab meinem behandelnden Arzt mein Leatt und den Helm gezeigt, seine Aussage:

Ohne das Ding wäre ich mit nem glatten Genickbruch zu 99% tot. Zwei andere Ärzte haben ähnliche Aussagen gemacht.

Fazit: Die Dinger können echt leben retten. Meins hats gerettet, ich bin sogar an zwei ziemlich knackigen OP's vorbei gekommen, da durch das Leatt sämtliche Bänder so stabil geblieben sind das es auch ohne OP wieder gut zusammengewachsen ist.

Heute, gut 2,5 Jahre später bin ich wieder fast schmerzfrei und akutell wieder auf der Suche nach nem DH Bike, morgen schwätz ich mal mit meinem Händler übers neue Demo.

Trageweise:
Vorne und hinten überm Panzer mit Gurten, Auflagen ganz runter gestellt, Leatt Moto GPX

mfg Alex


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. Oktober 2011)

@ materia: Da Du schreibst es war ein Adventure Testbrace die Gegenfrage ob es richtig getragen wurde und im Rahmen der begrenzten Einstellmöglichkeiten die ein Adventure Brace hat wenigstens halbwegs auf Dich eingestellt wurde? Hier gibt es kleine feine Unterschiede zu den voll einstellbaren Braces.




materia schrieb:


> Bin hier über eine interessante Neck Brace Weiterentwicklung gestolpert:
> 
> http://motocross.transworld.net/1000080956/news/wps-to-distribute-omega-neck-brace/
> 
> ...



Weiterentwicklung würde ich nicht sagen... sondern eher ein Neck Brace  zu bauen ohne in die Nähe von Leatt Patenten zu kommen.

Sollte reduzieren... tja, der Hersteller kann sich keinen Crashtest leisten also ist alles rein rechnerisch und theoretisch. Gegen Hyperflexion hilft das Brace so gut wie gar nicht. Statt die Brustauflage einer Neck Brace die auch gegen Hyperflexion hilft kann Dir hier der Kinnbügel des Helms das Brustbein verletzen.

Eine Prellung in der Brust ist ärgerlich und schmerzhaft, der Brustkorb ist aber sehr gut komprimierbar und auch bei nur handtellergrosser Auflage passiert idR. kein Bruch ... vgl. Herzdruckmassage wo nur der Handballen aufliegt und man richtig drückt!

Ein LB am Körper getragen hat mehr Auflagefläche - über dem Brustprotektor noch sehr viel mehr Fläche um Kräfte zu verteilen.






materia schrieb:


> Da hattest Du Glück, dass Du am nächsten Tag sofort wieder fahren konntest! Hattest Du einen Motorad zugelassenen DH Helm? Sprich: Troy Lee D3 oder was ähnliches?
> 
> Hier noch ein Film zu dieser neuen Generation Neckbrace:
> 
> ...




Jeder Hersteller einer Ware XY nennt in der Werbung natürlich nur die guten Seiten seines Produkts und versucht den Mitbewerber schlecht zu machen...

Ich kann Dir nur noch ein paar Fotos liefern - ich hab es nicht mehr in Natura hier sondern nach dem Test wieder abgegeben.


----------



## materia (11. Oktober 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ materia: Da Du schreibst es war ein Adventure Testbrace die Gegenfrage ob es richtig getragen wurde und im Rahmen der begrenzten Einstellmöglichkeiten die ein Adventure Brace hat wenigstens halbwegs auf Dich eingestellt wurde? Hier gibt es kleine feine Unterschiede zu den voll einstellbaren Braces.



Hallo Pyrosteiner,
die Leatt war eng am Körper getragen, mit den Halterungsgürten angezogen. Sie sass vom Gefühl her richtig - musste mich zuerst an das viele "Anklopfen" des Helmes während der Fahrt gewöhnen.

Was wäre der einstellbare Unterschied zwischen dem Einsteiger- und dem Profi-Model?

Bei dem Omaga-Brace wäre es nicht so toll, fall hier wirklich der Kinnbügel auf die Brust knallen würde Die sollten wirklich mal paar Crashtest dokumentieren zur Argumentation.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (11. Oktober 2011)

Also mein Helm klopft während dem Fahren nicht an das Leatt. Fahre das DBX Comp II mit Gurten festgemacht über dem Panzer mit einem O'neal Fury Helm '11. Hatte auch schon ein paar Stürze in Steinfelder auf Steine, in Kurven über den Rand geflogen.. Absolut keine Nackenschmerzen, nur inzwischen das 2. Visier und ne verschobene Abdeckung vom Kinnbügel. Bin also schon öfter draufgeknallt, aber alles noch heil.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Oktober 2011)

Infernal schrieb:


> Ich hab mich im Sommer 09 ganz ähnlich abgelegt. Sprung total verschätzt, viel zu schnell, in der Luft nach vorne gekippt und mim Kopf vorraus aus ca 2,5 Metern Höhe in Boden eingestochen. Röntgen ergab:
> 
> Bruch Brust wirbelkörper 9
> Vorderkangenabsprengung BWK 4,8,11 und 12
> ...




Hatte an Ostern einen ähnlichen Sturz.
ca 2-2,5 m Sturzköpper mit Kopf und Schulter zuerst mit folgender Protektorenkonfiguration:

POC Safety-Jacket
Leatt Brace GPX Club über Saftey-Jacket
POC Helm

Der Helm hat den Sturz mit lediglich leichten Kratzern überstanden. Ich hatte 15 min, ich nenn's mal Konzentrations- und Orientierungsstörungen. Also der Aufprall auf den Helm war definitiv ziemlich heftig.
Nen Deviant Helm hatte ich auch mal, ich glaube nicht, dass der heil geblieben wäre.
Verletzungen -> Schlüsselbeinbruch. Ein paar Reibspuren des Safety Jackets an Schulter und Rücken. Das war's.

Ich denke, dass, wenn ein Helm sich in mehrere Teile zerlegt, die Wirkung des Leatt-Brace durchaus reduziert wird.

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass das Leatt-Brace schlimmeres verhindert hat. 
Auflagen sind alle relativ niedrig gestellt, trotzdem erhält der Helm ziemlich schnell Kontakt im Falle eines Aufpralls.
Bis auf den Schlüsselbeinbruch hatte ich auch am nächsten Tag keinerlei Bewegungseinschränkungen oder Nackenschmerzen und das trotz des 15-Minütigen-Fast-Blackouts!
Klar, der Kopf wurde beim Aufprall mal ordentlich durchgeschüttelt, dass ich nicht mals Verspannungen im Nacken am nächsten Tag hatte, hat mich trotz Leatt-Brace extrem überrascht!
Leider weiß ich wovon ich rede, hab schon einige Stürze hinter mir.


----------



## materia (12. Oktober 2011)

Fazit aus der 1. Runde ist: 
ein Nackenschutz ist einfach Gold wert - ich glaube jeder kann das bekrÃ¤ftigen!

FÃ¼r meinen Fall werde ich sicher paar Neck Braces anprobieren um zu sehen, wie sie sich anfÃ¼hlen. Was sicher auch gut ist, im Falle eine Leatt Braces, wÃ¤re mit einem Helm zu fahren, der auch dafÃ¼r konzipiert wurde: Abgerundeter Nackenschluss, gerade untere FlÃ¤che, fÃ¼r ein besseres Aufliegenâ¦

Hatte jemand schon ein Crash mit der "Deluxe-Kombi" von DBX Club/Pro und TroyLee D3? (Mettwurst82 hat ja auch eine gute Kombi - denke aber, dass der TroyLee sicher noch mehr Schutz bietet, da er auch fÃ¼r's Motorrad zugelassen istâ¦)


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Oktober 2011)

materia schrieb:


> Hallo Pyrosteiner,
> die Leatt war eng am KÃ¶rper getragen, mit den HalterungsgÃ¼rten angezogen. Sie sass vom GefÃ¼hl her richtig - musste mich zuerst an das viele "Anklopfen" des Helmes wÃ¤hrend der Fahrt gewÃ¶hnen.
> 
> Was wÃ¤re der einstellbare Unterschied zwischen dem Einsteiger- und dem Profi-Model?
> ...



Du kannst bei den Modellen DBX Comp - Comp 2 oder GPX Club 2 die Kinnauflage und die Nackenauflage stufenlos verstellen und somit eine fÃ¼r Dich individuelle Bewegungsfreiheit erreichen die somit auch nicht abhÃ¤ngig von einem bestimmten Helm ist. Kaufst Du einen neuen Helm der weiter runter geht hinten dann stellst Du die Nackenauflage weiter herunter und hast mit neuem Helm die selbe Bewegungsfreiheit wie mit dem alten Helm.
Ebenso kannst Du wenn nÃ¶tig die Brace an unterschiedlich enge/steile Strecken anpassen.

Diese EinstellmÃ¶glichkeiten bietet ausschlieÃlich Leatt Brace!


Crashtestversuche sind extremst teuer - darum nahm Leatt damals KTM und BMW mit ins Boot. Die Labors von BMW standen damit zur VerfÃ¼gung und mittlerweile ist Leatt gewachsen und hat ein eigenes Labor in SÃ¼dafrika.
Die meisten anderen Neck Brace Hersteller kÃ¶nnen sich sowas schlicht nicht leisten, mÃ¶gen oder kÃ¶nnen auch keine Kooperationen eingehen und so bleibt das Produkt ungetestet.



Noch eine Anmerkung zum Deviant... gegenÃ¼ber einem "amtlichen" DH-FF Helm wie D3, THE Carbon, Poc.... hat dieser erhebliche Unterschiede im Schutz/StabilitÃ¤t.


----------



## Sir Galahad (12. Oktober 2011)

@materia. Kauf dat Ding, spar nicht an 100 EUR. Alleine ein anständiger Rollstuhl ist viel teuerer, das Kassenmodell taugt nicht, und auch sonst ist's nicht lustig, wenn man wirklich das ganze Leben auf Rädern verbringt.


----------



## DH-Rida (19. Oktober 2011)

ich weis es passt jz nicht hierher, aber ich hab vor mir auch nen leatt zu kaufen, aber ich bin mir net sicher ob des mit meiner safty jacket funktioniert, da der rückenpanzer sehr weit nach oben geht (iXS Battle Jacket Evo)

weis dazu jemad von euch was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (19. Oktober 2011)

Guggscht du in Thread "Nackenschutz", allda.


----------



## ThisIsMaxi (18. August 2013)

Hallo, Was haltet ihr von folgender Kombination (für einen Anfänger) :
O' neal Fury Fidlock (black/white) und Neck Brace EVS RC EVO?
Bietet das ausreichend Schutz?


----------



## Roczenfan (5. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mit dem Ortema ONB gute Erfahrungen gemacht!
Hier findest du ausführliche Reviews. www.neck-brace-test.de


----------

